# Victory Ranch WIA closed?



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

They have a sign up saying the WIA has been closed since July and the sign-in book is gone. If it weren't VR I wouldn't think it but are they getting paid to run that WIA and keeping people out? Definitely going to report it to the DWR, but has anyone else had experience with their WIA?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

WIA program is all about cooperation. Not much cooperation between VR and anglers these days:

http://www.sltrib.com/home/3219103-155/stream-access-ruling-opens-can-of


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The spot in the picture for that story is right about where I stood catching browns about a week after that ruling, just because I could. But I wonder is VR is taking money for that WIA and keeping people off of it.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

So I am still confused. Can you or can you not fish the rivers like we use to. Is there anything to these no trespassing signs like the one in the article. I haven't heard a definitive yes or no.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

This thread is specifically about VR's WIA which includes a lot of land that isn't fishable. 

Boiled down, you can access any river or stream for reasonable recreational activity including fishing, wading and floating. You need to access the river via public land, but can fish, float or wade the river in and through the areas that flow through private property. The boundaries of the river weren't established in the last ruling, but other unrelated rulings in Utah and elsewhere cite the boundaries as the highwater mark, while some call it extent of the wet riverbed. I'm going to stick to staying in the wet riverbed.


----------

